# Question is this a tortoise shell?



## Dad9904 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello recently we came into possession a orange tabby that was pregnant. Story background is my wife is a nurse for mentally ill and patient was not allowed to own animals. So we took her in and 7 weeks ago she had a litter of five all healthy. The litter consists of two orange, two possible tortoise shells and one possible gray tortoise shell looking cat. I was hoping somebody could help confirm or deny if their tortoise shells. I read conflicting information online some sites say tabby’s can’t have tortoise shells some do. I was also hoping somebody may have a keen eye and help sex them for me as well. I know it’s weird to stare at their genitals my wife and I have tried several times to figure it out but looks all the same to me.We have vet visit in two weeks but I’m pretty impatient lol.just for the record they are lapping up two tablespoons each of kmr milk replacement the mother around four weeks stopped feeding them and when she did it wasn’t long maybe thirty seconds twice a day


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

There is one tortoiseshell in that photo, and it is the second kitten from the bottom. The others are orange tabby and one that looks tabby with white paws, and possibly a bit of orange, which might classify it a bit into tortoiseshell, so maybe a tortoiseshell tabby. 

Any cat, even a purebred cat, if mated with another cat that is not a purebred, can throw almost any kind of litter of cats. A tabby can have a white, a black, a calico, a tortoise shell, an orange, and a siamese-looking kitten all in the same litter. Especially if there's more than one father, but even if there is only one you never know what the kittens will look like with mixed-breed cats. That's one of the cool things about cats. Anyone who thinks a tabby cat cannot throw tortoiseshell kittens doesn't know cats at all.

As for sexing them, look under the tail. If you see two dots it is a male and if you see what looks like an upside down exclamation point it is a female. Tortoise shell cats are usually female, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Dad9904 (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you very much, may I ask you opinion on the gray cat. I took a solo picture trying to capture its lighter shades it has in the coat. My sister said it may be a lilac tortoise shell or something called a dilute tortoise shell? I thought it was just gray with lighter shades streaking lol. Thank you again for your help!!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I would not call that grey cat a tortoiseshell at all, he's just a grey cat with a striped tail, which I think is a very nice look. You are right that he just has a few streaks of lighter grey. This may come from genetic influence of tortoiseshell, since obviously that is in the genes of this litter. But that doesn't make this cat a tortoiseshell.

Tortoiseshell is a description, like tabby or calico, and not a breed, so unless a cat has actual tortoiseshell markings it is not a tortoiseshell. Tortoiseshell is defined as a parti-colored cat that has very little or no white. Usually they have a lot of black, but sometimes it is a lot of orange. If there is only a little white, like just the paws, then it is usually called tortoiseshell-and-white, If there is a lot of white, then the cat is called a calico. Almost all tortoiseshell or calico cats are female. 
All of these are just descriptions, like for horses there is buckskin or bay or dapple grey, but these colorations can come in different breeds.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The top and bottom cats' color descriptions are _Cream Mackeral Tabby & White_ (because of white feet), and they are likely males (as cream females are more uncommon). The second kitten is a_ Blue Patch Tabby & White_ female, and the third kitten is a _Tortoiseshell & White_ female. Altho there can be male tortoiseshells, it is rare.
The top photo of kitten would be a _Blue-Cream_ color, if it was blue (grey) with patches or intermingling hair of a cream color without any tabby stripes, and would be female. 
These are color descriptions from most registered cat fancies, such as CFA =Cat Fanciers Assoc.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Thanks for those distinctions, catloverami. Always good to know the correct way to refer to a cat's coloration.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your comment......even tho a cat may not be a registered and purebred specific breed, most Cat Shows have a "Domestic" or "Household Pet" division for unregistered cats of mixed or no specific breeds, and they're judged on the their_ "uniqueness, pleasing appearance, unusual markings, and sweet dispositions. Each household pet reflecting good health and vitality receives a Merit award (red/white), and at the end of the judging, the best Household Pets are introduced in a final."_ .Some of the judges like to play with them with a wand toy, etc. It's always an interesting class, and so lovely to see exhibitors win ribbons and prizes for their beloved pets, etc. 

Here's what's required to show Household Pets: Showing Household Pets – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc


----------

